# Recomendación



## W Larsen (Jul 9, 2018)

Hola a todos.

Actualmente tengo una Niner EMD 9, casi todo de stock, pero mi bicla anterior era una Rocky Mountain element SC, una chulada, todo XTR y Mavic CrossmaxSLR; pesaba menos de 10 kilos. La cambié porque ya estaba rucona y quería una 29. 
Actualmente la niner me gusta mucho, su geometría es muy buena, pero ahorita me ofrecen un cuadro de fibra de carbono KRBO de doble suspensión, en excelente precio, con shock Manitou y estoy indeciso. Mi esposa no me permitirá una segunda bicicleta, así que tiene que ser cambio. 
Que me recomiendan? Cambio? o me quedo? Mis trails son casi siempre XC o all mountain, y mi espalda no es lo que era antes. 
Agradezco mucho sus sugerencias.

Saludos!
Toño / WL


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

W Larsen said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Actualmente tengo una Niner EMD 9, casi todo de stock, pero mi bicla anterior era una Rocky Mountain element SC, una chulada, todo XTR y Mavic CrossmaxSLR; pesaba menos de 10 kilos. La cambié porque ya estaba rucona y quería una 29.
> Actualmente la niner me gusta mucho, su geometría es muy buena, pero ahorita me ofrecen un cuadro de fibra de carbono KRBO de doble suspensión, en excelente precio, con shock Manitou y estoy indeciso. Mi esposa no me permitirá una segunda bicicleta, así que tiene que ser cambio.
> ...


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola Toño WL :

De entrada yo te recomendaría que no la cambies.

Tu Niner EMD 9 aunque ya está un poco pasada de moda sobre todo en la geometría, la considero superior a la que te ofrecen, aunque te la den a un muy buen precio.

No todas las dobles son mejores que las hardtails.

La doble suspensión que mencionas que te ofrecen aún siendo una bici actual tiene geometría antigua, muy desfasada de las actuales tendencias, no le veo caso cambiar una bici que te gusta mucho por una de geometría igual de atrasada, por otro lado no todos los cuadros de f. de c. son más ligeros que los de aluminio, y con respecto al shock, te recomiendo mas alguna bici que tenga Fox o Rock Shox , que son más fiables que los Manitou y además encuentras mas lugares donde les den servicio aquí en México.

Por otro lado si buscas una bici de doble suspensión para que te sean más cómodas tus salidas a rodar y que tu espalda te lo agradezca, yo te aconsejaría una doble con más recorrido en las suspensiónes que la bici que mencionas, aunque no sea precisamente en f.de c.

También es importante que si ya vas a efectuar una buena inversión compres algo verdaderamente actual con la tendencia en geometría L, L & S (long,low,slack) ejes y mazas boost, transmisiones 1x11 o 1x12.

Hoy en día con una buena investigada es posible hacerse de una muy buena bici a un precio aceptable, nada más es cuestión de informarse, preguntar, analizar y no caer en la precipitación de comprar con ansiedad o que nos ofrezcan "super ofertas "

Suerte en tu futura adquisición y por aquí andamos si te surge alguna duda.

the last biker.


----------



## W Larsen (Jul 9, 2018)

Muchas gracias! Efectivamente, la emd me gusta mucho (es año 2016) y mejor iré poniéndole mejores partes. Espero conseguir unos rines Crossmax SLR, me encantan! 
Muchas gracias por tu opinión!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

W Larsen said:


> Muchas gracias! Efectivamente, la emd me gusta mucho (es año 2016) y mejor iré poniéndole mejores partes. Espero conseguir unos rines Crossmax SLR, me encantan!
> Muchas gracias por tu opinión!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cuando me referí a geometría antigua de la Niner no fue por el modelo o año de fabricación sino por que la geometría de la bici ya esta pasada de moda o desfasada de los parámetros actuales .

Tampoco te recomiendo le vayas cambiando partes por unas mejores , no tiene caso porque el alma o columna vertebral de la bici seguirá siendo el mismo cuadro , el que le pongas mejores frenos, o cambios o manubrio o lo que sea no va a diferenciar mucho el desempeño actual de tu bici , no se que componentes tenga pero si es 2016 no deben ser muy atrasados.

Mejor ahorra billete y dentro de un tiempo razonable cambia de bici por una doble suspensión 29'er con geometría y componentes actuales , créeme que es el mejor consejo o recomendación que te puedo dar .

Ahora por lo que respecta a las ruedas me parece que a diferencia de hace años la compañía Mavic ya tiene mucho mas competencia en lo que se refiere a ruedas ( rines ,mazas, rayos y niples ) de calidad , es mas me parece que los Crossmax SLR ya están descontinuados , tampoco es conveniente que le hagas un up grade costoso de ruedas , porque seguramente las ruedas que comprarías ya no te servirían en caso de que compraras en el futuro un cuadro mejor , me explico , en los últimos años los cambios mas radicales dentro de los componentes de las bicis de montaña han estado en las ruedas ,las mazas, punteras , rines , ejes y todo lo que es inherente a las ruedas ha cambiado de manera drástica y cada vez son menos compatibles ,que si adelante es eje pasante 10x100 o 10x110 boost, que si atrás es 12x135 , 12 x 142, 12x148 boost o 12 x 157 super boost y no le para uno .

Mejor comprar una nueva con todo compatible y se quita uno de problemas y se ahorra uno mucho dinero y muchos dolores de cabeza.

Además vivimos en México donde se escasean las partes y es difícil de encontrar todo lo necesario.

Saludos.
the last biker.


----------



## W Larsen (Jul 9, 2018)

Muchas gracias!

Como se aproxima mi cumple, y la crisis de los 40 se ve no tan lejos, quiero hacerme de una doble mientras tenga pelvis para rodar todavía. Estoy entre una Transition Bandit 29 (Me la ofrecen a un super precio) pero también me ofrecen a un mega precio una Ibis Mojo SL; es 26 pero he leído que se pueden pasar a 27.5 sin tanto problema. Es el cerebro vs el corazón. Mido 1.71, sería mi bici para todo, mi esposa no me dejara tener 2. Mis salidas no son salvajes ni hago saltos de 4 pies.

Que opinan? Estoy desvariando? (Hay la posibilidad, no he desayunado y el café sabe a corcho)

Saludos!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

W Larsen said:


> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Como se aproxima mi cumple, y la crisis de los 40 se ve no tan lejos, quiero hacerme de una doble mientras tenga pelvis para rodar todavía. Estoy entre una Transition Bandit 29 (Me la ofrecen a un super precio) pero también me ofrecen a un mega precio una Ibis Mojo SL; es 26 pero he leído que se pueden pasar a 27.5 sin tanto problema. Es el cerebro vs el corazón. Mido 1.71, sería mi bici para todo, mi esposa no me dejara tener 2. Mis salidas no son salvajes ni hago saltos de 4 pies.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------

Toño /WL:

Ibis Mojo SL 26 ? , no hagas eso por favoooorr...:nono::madman::eekster: !!!

Mejor desayunate bien con un buen cereal integral , fruta ,unos huevitos y un café que no sepa a corcho....:thumbsup:

Te envío un PM, le echas un ojo .

Saludos.


----------



## rrl (Sep 21, 2008)

W Larsen, que uso le das a la bici?? xc, enduro??


----------

